# IKE the German Shepherd... NEUTERED Male



## rebelandduke (May 5, 2008)

Looking for a POSSIBLE home for a 1-1/2 year old male (the one that's my icon), neutered German Shepherd. I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone looking for a German Shepherd that would train him to do a job? Like Search and Rescue... Demonstrations, Agility, Rally, Obedience... or something useful? Or maybe someone with a Family, Kids... someone who likes exercise, activity? He's approximately a year and a half, neutered, Heartworm negative, got his Rabies shot. He's on Frontline. He's housebroken, An indoor baby. (Loves the outdoors... free reign via doggie door) Dog friendly, on and off leash trained, goes to off leash dog parks. He's got SOOO much drive and want to please... and we just don't have the energy for him. (We're a great Dane Family... they are a LAID BACK BREED lol) 
We aren't looking to get rid of him, we are just looking at a possibility of a home that might be a better match than we are. I'm not looking to just give him to anyone... we'll be more than happy to keep him. But if he has the chance to be a SAR dog or to be fullfilled and stimulated I'm sure he'd be happier. He'll remain with us unless we find a really cool "active" home for him! ;-) 
He's got a ball drive to die for... or really he's got an ANYTHING drive to die for. It doesn't matter what you throw, he will fetch it... he wants to just DO something! 

If you know of anyone please let us know. ;-) He's a great boy! Approx a year and a half. Is registered with AKC through PAL (Purebred Alternative Listing - Since he was a rescue - That way he can still compete in Obedience and/or Rally) I can't stress enough he LOVES LOVES LOVES ball! lol 

He's a really sweet boy. He has a drive to please like I've never seen! He is really eager to learn... ANYTHING. When we first got him his drive was out of control (I'm thinking that's what got him to the pound) he'd chase ANYTHING that moved. Cats, squirrels whatever. So he had some obedience work done with the Sit Means Sit collar for controllability off lead. He knows "Sit", "Down", "Wait", "Fetch", "Ball Here", "Come"... he is HIGH drive. He will keep going even when he is overly tired. You can throw a ball, stick, brick... it doesn't matter. He just wants to DO something. I think he would make an EXCELLENT dog at whatever he was trained for. When we first rescued him in April my vet said he was not quite a year old. I gave him my youngest Dane's birthday of June 15th for his Pal registration. (AKC's Purebred Alternative Listing Priviledge.. meaning he can't be shown in conformation or bred, but you can compete in rally, obedience, tracking or any other AKC sanctioned event with him) He loves Stuffed animals, squeeky toys, balls of any shape or form. (Soccer balls, fuzzy squeeky and tennis are his favorite) 
He just had his nails trimmed, his anal glands expressed, he weighed in at 80.5lbs (still growing), he's not due for his next rabies until April 12th. He's REALLY smart. A great loving dog. Would much rather work and you throw the ball then get love... but does appreciate a good belly rub at times. He absolutely adores a good kid. Doesn't have a mean bone in his body. I think just about every neighbor we have has told us how they like to play with him over our fence at odd times throughout the day and night. 
He does require someone who knows and loves the Shepherd breed. He is typical Shepherd drive and energy level. Has the medium coat so he does shed. 

If interested please tell me about what kind of home you would provide... I would like to know what his living conditions would be. Would he have other dogs to play with? Would he be indoors, outdoors? both? In a kennel? In a run? What is the set up there? Are there any kids? How often would he be worked/exercised? Played with? 
Note: There will be an adoption application, Home Check, Reference check and adoption fee. This guy is REALLY special to us... we're only considering placing him to the RIGHT home... not just any home. He doesn't have to be placed, we're not in any hurry... so we don't have to "settle" on anyone! He's in no danger, he'll never go to a pound or shelter, if we can't find a better situation for him then ours, then he just has us for life! ;-) 

You can see pics of him on my website: http://WWW.CMSGREATDANES.COM 
look under IKE


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I checked his pictures and he is gorgeous, good luck rehoming him to place where he can thrive. However, I find it very sad you decided to do this on Christmas day after you brought in another puppy the begining of the month. Your loss is someone else's gain, he's gorgeous and sounds like he will grow up to be a fantastic dog.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

At least you have figured out you are not a German Shepherd Breed type of owner. Please be very careful who you decide to adopt your GSD to. He deserves the very best and is smarter than most people.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh. My. God.

And his name is "Ike"?

This is almost too much for me to believe. Could this possibly be a sign being sent to me on Christmas day?

I am currently in e-mail contact with the OP and I am happy to report she is in no hurry and looking for the right placement. 

Who knows what February might bring....


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Keeping paws crossed for you! I remember when I saw my Saber on this board, I just knew he was the dog for me when I first saw his photos. Whatever you decide I know your "Eich" will be watching out for you.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

He sounds like a wonderful dog, and is beautiful too. Sounds like he is prime for a "job" and would be a wonderful addition.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

rock

I know how you felt about your other dog

but here might be a great match
you are a great home for him

It might help you with the pain from your IKE he really needs a home and I really think youa re the one the way you loved adn cared for yours
this would be a very lucky dog.....

God takes and he gives again.....


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Cary,

This would be so great! (for you as well as Ike). I have to say that the name similarity is very serendipitous! Please keep us posted on this exciting (potential) development!!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KarinThis would be so great! (for you as well as Ike). I have to say that the name similarity is very serendipitous! Please keep us posted on this exciting (potential) development!!


I have to admit; I am not ready for a dog at this moment. At least I don't think I am. I might very well jump if he was languishing in a shelter. Ike has a fantastic quality of life right now with numerous dog-friends, loving humans, and an outdoorsy lifestyle. I have contacted the poster about maybe meeting him in February when I will be traveling to his corner of the country.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I can totally understand. After our beloved GSD/malemute, Sheba, died we didn't get another dog for a long, long time (14 years!!) It took me that long to convince my husband that we were finally ready for another dog! I know that would be considered too long for most people (myself included), but boy is it nice to have a dog again!


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I just sent this e-mail to the OP. I thought everyone here who is 'rooting' for me ought to know what's going on in my head.

_________________________________________

Christi:

I applaud you for knowing that Ike needs an active home, not a working family who just wants a dog for the kids and is never around. As you know, my own "Eich" was destined for SAR and was very highly driven. I knew his needs and he knew mine. He would easily go 20-hours nonstop when we had summer parties. He loved going on my brother's pontoon boat for the day. He was always the last "man" standing. On the other hand, he was fine hanging out with me on a lazy Sunday or sleeping in if I was sick. Whenever I was home he was never more than an arm's-reach from me, and I miss that terribly. Although I see alot of "Eich" in "Ike", I think your boy is higher energy.

YOU know Ike best, and I am sure you are doing the right thing for him in looking for job placement, rather than just re-homing. 

As for me, I am not ready. I would like to say that I am, but I am not. Eich was a piece of me, and I have not recovered enough to give a dog the attention he needs. I hope everything works out for you and Ike; I may still ask to visit in February if that's OK. 

_______________________________________


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Cary, I am pulling for you. Pulling for you to heal and feel peace. Eich's loss, your wonderful special boy and best bud, of course still hurts. I wish I could offer more than just understanding.

Ike will find whatever home is ready for him. He looks like such a fun, beautiful boy!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

It's too bad I am looking for a female German Shepherd. The owner of this boy contacted me not too long ago about potentially adopting him. Best of luck, Cary. It took me a little over a year to consider looking for another German Shepherd after Tobey's passing. I know he'll NEVER be "replaced," but I...and I am sure others on this board...know what you're feeling.









The owner contacted me prior to posting an ad on Craigslist, and, based on her ad, I can assure you that the OP/owner is taking great care in placing him. Like someone said, they are in NO hurry to "get rid" of him. They are being careful, asking for references, home visits, etc.


----------

